# Point, cast, reel, net, release - repeat



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Please tell us you held your own to pee lol

I'd not know how to take all that pampering. In one respect its great that you didn't have to risk ruining your trip with a hook in your hand or a big cut from teeth. On the other hand... I dunno... just would feel weird.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Please tell us you held your own to pee lol
> 
> I'd not know how to take all that pampering. In one respect its great that you didn't have to risk ruining your trip with a hook in your hand or a big cut from teeth. On the other hand... I dunno... just would feel weird.


I hear you. Fishing alone I belly lift northerns up to the mid 30's and use a set of spreaders and hemostats or pliers to unhook. But then I am cheating and leaving the barbs on the hooks. These were all with bent barbs.

My first 42" pike bent the snap as it went in the net. I do not think we lost three fish due to barb less hooks. It was impressive watching Winston net some of them. They would get the fish in the net, the hook would fall out and they would flip the fish back in the water without ever touching it. We lost one fish at the net because it hit the net rather than going in the net.

I have never had a northern put a hook in me. I came very close when one flip to almost eye level off the seat one trip. Since then I try to take a small pair of bolt cutters. I did have a ladyfish put a hook in my finger while wade fishing one day. (About a 1/4 mile from shore)

The Brace Lake trip thread nearby looks great but I did not pick the lake.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Northernfisher said:


> It is only fair Winston is in the picture they did most of the work. They picked the spot, picked the lure, pointed to where to cast, netted the fish, unhooked them, released them, (or cleaned and cooked them for lunch), all I did was cast and reel.


Kind of like a girlfriend then, wives cook.


----------

